# sugar for sale



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

I posted this in the beekeeping section but just in case I wanted to put it here also. 

I have sugar for sale from a candy plant. I use it to feed my bees in the spring and fall. They love it. 

It comes in 20-40 lb bags in a box to make handling it easy. 

200 lb min. I will only ship if you order a whole pallet (2200 lbs) and you arrange and pay shipping.

$.27 a lb.
PM with questions


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

JC...what is a candy plant?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

A 'factory' which produces candies.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Is it beet sugar or cane ?


----------

